
Dangerous Chemical Found in Tim Hortons Food in Canada - wanned_man
http://mtlblog.com/news/dangerous-chemical-found-in-tim-hortons-food-in-canada
======
seattle_spring
This is a woo-filled garbage blog scare piece with no real information. It
should not be on HN.

